# Veterans bridle at Fire Dept. hiring plan



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Veterans bridle at*
*Fire Dept. hiring plan*

For the first time, the Boston Fire Department has 
won state approval to hire 15 Spanish-speakers in 
its next class of 50 firefighters, allowing administrators 
to move applicants with language skills to the top of 
the civil service list.

(By Andrew Ryan, Globe Staff)


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

From the article: “We need people who can speak Spanish in Hispanic neighborhoods,’’ said Fire Commissioner Roderick J. Fraser Jr.,a Navy veteran.

From me: "We need people who can speak English in Hispanic neighborhoods," said Firefighter39, a veteran.:stomp:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Why not pay to send current firefighters/Police Officers to learn spanish or other languages for that matter, or add it to the ciriculum in the academy. So lets hire one, or a small group of 15 people just because they know a second language instead of training current personel in larger numbers, christ you could train 50 current personel to speak whatever language. Seems like it would be much cheaper. Oh wait, I forgot, the fucking hacks won't be able to use the language excuse to fuck with the list to hire who they want and not who may deserve it!


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Police have long used the technique to target candidates. In June 2009, for example, thecity department hired 27 women to work with sexual assault victims and 15 officers who speak Cape Verdean or Haitian Creole.
*....and which Department would this be? Last I heard, the BFD put out fires and didn't work with sexual assault victims. Great editing and reporting by the Boston Globes Andrew Ryan. *

The top Spanish-speaking candidate is a white man who is the son of a district fire chief, Fraser said. Also among the Spanish-speakers on the hire list, obtained by the Globe, are six veterans, some of them with surnames that don't suggest Latin descent.
*Well, isn't that mighty un-PC of the Boston Globe to point out that insignificant fact. *

Asked yesterday about that testimony, Fraser said, "We're not asking for Hispanic people. We're asking for people who can speak Spanish.''
*.....cause we live in AMERICA where we speak English, right Rod? Last I checked, the US Constitution was written in ENGLISH, not Spanish, Polish, or Vietnamese. Doesn't that tell you something... Rod? *


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

This is downtown Boston not downtown San Juan; You should be speaking English if you live here. I am pretty sure if I wanted to be a fireman in Puerto Rico I wouldn't expect to be hired because I speak English.


----------



## 7.62mm (Apr 24, 2011)

Maybe they could hire interpreters lol So they can win the hearts and minds.....hah


----------



## maritz01 (Oct 16, 2006)

Too politically correct for me. That's why I retired at 30 years. 

Mike


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

No habla.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

I'm not a reporter and I'm too old to be considered for civil service anymore, But is it too much for the Globe to bother to check on how many spanish speaking veterans are on the list?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

Last I checked, the BFD doesn't routinely respond to medical calls, so where is the need to speak Spanish? Do the flames shooting out of the windows of a burning house need an interpreter?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

more PC nonsense.

boobs like menio love this stuff so they can trot out their "special hire" on the next photo shoot.


----------

